# Kritik ist auch bei meiner Site gefragt



## Kwer (19. September 2007)

Einen wunderschönen Tag...

Lange bin ich nun schon im Netz unterwegs und anstatt eine Ausbildung im Bereich Grafik und Webdesign zu machen, wurde es mehr zu einem richtig netten Hobby, dass ich nun mittlerweile ein paar Jahre betreibe. In meiner Firma acker ich auch an pages und naja...Mittlerweile habe ich mir auch einiges an wissen angeeignet.

Nun zu meiner kleinen Bitte. Seitdem ich 16 war, habe ich eine graffityseite im Netz und allerdings auch sehr schnell liegen gelassen. ABER selbst der Rechtschreibfehler in der Domain gefällt mir mittlerweile und ich möchte diese Seite neu aufleben lassen.

Gesagt getan und ein komplett neues Layout über PS erarbeitet. Ein klein wenig PHP hier und HTML da und das Grundgerüst der Seite steht. Momentan aber auch nicht mehr.

http://www.graffity-nord.de wird die Seite mal heißen (Domain zeigt momentan auf eine andere Seite, die ich für ein paar Leuddings up habe)

momentan findet man aber die Seite hier:

Graffiti Seite

Nun möchte ich wissen, was ihr von dem Layout haltet. Das die Farbe nicht jedermanns Sache ist, ist mir klar. Aber Aufteilung, Design etc. Wie würdet ihr das ganze bewerten...?
Wie gesagt, nur das Design steht. Die Funktionalitäten sind noch nciht gegeben.

Erstellt wurde die Site mit folgenden Programmen:

Photoshop 7 (Layout)
Macromedia Homsite 5.5

Programmiersprachen:
Javascript
HTML
PHP
MySQL


----------



## schleckerbeck (20. September 2007)

Hi,

im Grunde find ich die Farben nicht schlecht. Sollte aber eine Graffiti Seite nicht eher bunt wirken?
Beim Header kann man die Schrift eher schlecht lesen. Würde auch im Hintergrund nicht so viele Einzelbilder, sondern lieber ein richtig gutes hinklatschen.
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche ist die untere Begrenzung nach rechts verschoben, oder? Würde auch noch eine Verbindung zwischen Header und Footer machen. Sieht sonst so verloren aus.

Was mir überhaupt nicht gefällt, ist das Menü. Sieht für eine Graffiti Seite etwas langweilig aus. Schau dich mal nach kostenlosen Schriften in Richtung Graffiti um, ist sicher was dabei.

Gruß,
sc.


----------



## emoji (22. September 2007)

Hallo,
die Seite ist eigentlich schön. Aber sie passt überhaupt nicht zum Inhalt! Graffity?! Die Farben, Schriften und Formen passen zu diesem Thema einfach nicht.
MfG


----------



## Kwer (24. September 2007)

Hm Gut...Ich habe Farben lieber im Einklang, da eine komplett knallige Seite für meinen Geschmack nur verwirt und im großen und ganzen den Betrachter er "nervös" macht... 

Dass das Menu nicht passt stimmt. Da bin ich noch am machen. Finde es selber mehr als schlecht. Die Verbindung von Footer und Header finde ich einen sehr interessanten Einwand und da muss ich wohl nochmal ans Reißbrett....bzw...an die Tastatur.

Das die Site nicht zum Thema graffiti paast sehe ich allerdings ein wenig anders. Stimmt. sie ist nicht knallig bunt. Das wird aber später mit eingebundenen Bildern verändert. 

Ich möchte allerdings auch keine aufdringlichen knalligen Farben, die dem Betrachter die Augen verbrennen. Ich denke, das bringt die Leute eher dazu weiter zu klicken, als wirklich mal zu lesen und zu gucken.

Ich nehme mir aber alle Punkte zu Herzen und werde alles genannte Überdenken.

DAnke schonmal


----------



## Polf (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde die genannten Gründe bezüglich der "Knalligkeit" garnich soo relevant..
ich denke das mit den Sepia-Farben wird sich gut mahcen, wenn in einer Galerie die "richtigen", vllt. auch knalligen, bunten Bilder zum Vorschein kommen...im Header kann ich schleckerbeck nur unterstützen, die Schrift kann man nicht gut lesen..vllt eine schwarze Umrandung und anstatt "Graffity-nord.de" einfach "Graffity Nord"..das mit den vielen kleinen Bildern hingegen finde ich nicht soo schlimm.. 
Das war mein Ersteindruck, ich hab nicht soo genau geguckt


----------



## ink (16. Dezember 2007)

Graffiti mit i!

Sonst der Style im Header (das Ding da links) ist unter aller Kanone.
Weder Proportionen noch erkennbarer Style oder Skill.
Ich weiß auch nicht ob dieses Braun angebracht ist.
Reduzier die Fotos im Header und lass die vielleicht ineinander fließen.

Und eine Graffitiseite muss nicht bunt sein, da es die Bilder schon sind.
(Sonst siehts aus wie ne Herde Clowns)

Peez

edit: es ist nicht so böse gemeint wies klingen könnte


----------

